# LAPD Candidate moving to Mass.



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello, I am 33 and currently in the LAPD hiring process and just had my polygraph today. My wife and I have recently discussed relocating to the Boston area. We both love the city and are growing quite weary of life in Southern California. What do I need to do to start the hiring process in Boston? I am interested in any sworn peace officer position. Boston PD, State Police, Transit Police etc etc...Thanks in advance.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

spoke with one cop out here and he said after 2 years with the LAPD , working in Boston was a nice change from California 

residency is the big thing here. most towns require one year living in that town before the test.

then the list goes something like 
.
sons and daughters of fallen officers
disabled vets
combat vets
par-10
political appointees
and then the rest of us.

it's very competitive out here


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't wait too long to move. You need to have 1 year of established residency before the next test in 2009.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you really want a job, I'd stay out west. Plan on a long, frustrating, waiting game, with no guarantees.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> spoke with one cop out here and he said after 2 years with the LAPD , working in Boston was a nice change from California
> 
> residency is the big thing here. most towns require one year living in that town before the test.
> 
> ...


You forgot a few more:
bum kisser
lip smoocher
tongue swabber


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

My advice for you too would be to continue the process in LA, get on and stay on for a couple of years. Once you have some time in you may either find you like it, or decide you hate it. If you stay on for at least two years and begin the process of transferring your certification to Massachusetts you will have a much easier time. I was with LAPD for about a year and when I looked into transferring my cert to Mass they told me I did not have enough time in service and also I had had to much of a break in service. The MPTC lady did tell me though, the LAPD academy would count for credit, provided I had met the other two requirements. Are you from SoCal originally? As everyone else is telling you, it is extremely competitive back east to get on a P.D. Not impossible, but harder than most other parts of the country. Honestly, if I had it all to do over again, I would have stayed with LAPD. Any questions, shoot me a pm.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

there is the state corrections option , public safety , group 4 and $50,000 a year.

take the prison job and in the meantime get yourself through a part-time intermittent police academy , keep taking the test and hope the town you work for gives you a job.

trouble is you might not "get out of jail". most guys now do the 20 years at the prison which gives them 50% of their pay with health benefits and you can still do the part-time cop gig after you leave the prison .

that's what allot of us are doing that didn't get the PD and stayed with the prison system.

not a great option , but it gets you back to Mass. and puts a pay check in your pocket.

good luck


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Doing less than 2 years with an agency may hurt you in the long run. Do the time with the LAPD before you make a move.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses..Seems like getting on the job in L.A before moving is the best thing to do..Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Can one of you give me more information as to who to contact for the transfer information from CA to MA?


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

You can't "transfer in" from CA to a Massachusetts Civil Service Department. It don't work that way. You have to have a least one year of residency in the city or town you want to work in to claim residence preference. Then you have to take the Civil Service Entrance exam for Municipal Police Officer, MBTA Police given every 2 years. just had one in April. Then you wait six months for the scores. Then you check your standing against other candidates. Vets get moved to the top of the list automatically. If you are a vet , good for you. Then you wait till one of the *three* departments you requested is hiring, if they are and you are high enough on the list you get a card to appear. Then you go sign the list at the town hall. Then you begin the process for that department and only that department, if you are hired, you go to the MPTC academy then start the job. This can all take from 2-10 years and up to 5 different entrance exams (one every 2 years), if you are very lucky and I mean Lottery lucky it can take two years from test to academy grad. Most of the time it is at least 5 years. You say you are 33. So if you took the test this past April you would be between 35 and 45 before you got on. You now have to wait till you are 35 to take the test and then wait till you are 37 to 47. Some Mass Civil Service towns do not have an age limits, most do. The Massachusetts Sate Police do, it is 32 I believe at the time you take the test (someone will correct me if I'm mistaken) and that is a separate exam that is offered once in a blue moon and a whole different bunch of hoops to jump through. Get the picture. Bill Bratton needs you.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

When you look out here look at the cities and towns west of Route 495... you'll have better luck getting on... once you are in state it is easier to move around.


----------

